# Most Recent RCI Resort Directory?



## lizfox (May 8, 2009)

I haven't received a new RCI Resort Directory for well over two years!  The RCI Resort Directory I have now has a photo of a woman leapfrogging over a man at the beach.  Is this the newest RCI Resort Directory or has RCI just failed to mail the latest one to me?


----------



## wise one (May 9, 2009)

I have had two directories since the one you describe.  the lastest has a collage of pictures.  The Resort guide is titled _"The Ultimate Vacation Guide."_  The collage jas many pictures including a mayan pyramid, skiier, hot air balloon, man with boy on his shoulders, cruise ship and a couple dancing.


----------



## branson is 10 (May 9, 2009)

Call RCI and request the new book.  Personally I like the last one better.  I almost threw the newest one away thinking it was a magazine.  It's about the size of Good Housekeeping.  RCI wants you to go online and view the resorts.  Many resorts are just listed in this newest book.  Be sure to talk to a guide and tell them you haven't received the new one and refuse to pay for it.


----------

